# When were the clay marbles made?



## MIdigger (Nov 25, 2011)

I know this is a 2nd post (wrongly put other in). Anyways dug a clay and a blue/white swirl at dump site. Just wondered about the years they were made?


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey Rich,

 Are'ya speaking of the plain clay ones?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I've found them in the oldest holes in my area. Sometimes, they were actually kid made, rather than factory.

 They're really prehistoric in origin. Some of the earliest toys / gaming pieces...

 There's a pretty good article HERE, Dial "M" for Marbles.




Talk Like a Mibster


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2012)

> I've found them in the oldest holes in my area. Sometimes, they were actually kid made, rather than factory.


 
 Interesting info...I always felt unglazed ones were pretty old, although I was never sure...I've dug and found more of the plain ones than any other type....I have at least one more larger jar full.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 7, 2012)

*


----------



## MIdigger (Jan 11, 2012)

Surf--those look like the ones i have, just regular sized marbles. But I thought it was neat to finally find some.

 Joe--Those are some big marbles there. Havent seen any that size yet.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 11, 2012)

Well up in my NY home, I have a wooden box with a little brass hook that has some really early clay marbles that my Grandfather gave me when I was a kid.  He said he had them since he was a kid.  No other knowledge.  I have a box of collected marbles from my youth playing.  
 I also have a box of early play tops, that just set waiting for someone to visit about them.  RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 11, 2012)

> Joe--Those are some big marbles there. Havent seen any that size yet.


 
 LoL,...Thanks,...they're really just std. sized marbles,...but that's a midget mason they're in!....[]


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2012)

The clay marbles were cheaper then the glazed ones long ago...so poorer kids had those....late 19th early 20th century?I THINK!They came in many colors the brown being the most common though old not worth much...JAMIE


----------



## akronmarbles (Jan 19, 2012)

Clay marbles were made as toys into the 1940's. They are still manufactured for industrial applications today. In the 1890's and early years of the 20th century - the US plants made over a million a day. Most clay marbles are not as old as people believe they are.


----------

